# Study materials for PE Electrical Power



## ali1361 (Dec 13, 2013)

Friends,

I would like to start a thread to put our study materials here and categorize them based on the exam subjects. Please help me to complete it. If you have better options to gather the study materials please advise. We can enrich here by adding link, examples, reference book and material, videos,...

Measurement and Instrumentation

http://download.schneider-electric.com/files?p_File_Id=2799772&amp;p_File_Name=CG0021EN-(web).pdf

Special Applications

Please help to complete

Codes and Standards

Please help to complete


Circuit Analysis

Please help to complete


Devices and Power Electronic Circuits

Please help to complete


Rotating Machines and Electromagnetic Devices

Please help to complete


Transmission and Distribution (High, Medium, and Low Voltage)

Please help to complete


Protection

Please help to complete


----------



## shsweet28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cooper Power Systems: Electrical Distribution-System Protection

This gives a good overview of coordination of overcurrent devices (relays, recloser, fuses) as well as overvoltage protection (arresters, BIL, insulators).


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would add this for the econ part,

http://www.ekfak.kg.ac.rs/sites/default/files/nastava/Novi%20Studijski%20Programi/IV%20godina/PoslovneFinansije/Vezbe/Tablice%20vremenske%20vrednosti%20novca.pdf

Take a few to get used to using the table. It makes all PV/FV and annuity problems very trivial.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.geindustrial.com/publibrary/checkout/GEP-974G?TNR=Application%20and%20Technical|GEP-974G|PDF

for Caps. Start on page 26 for PF correction. The table on 33 also make PF correction problems very trivial when you learn how to use the table.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.jmpangseah.com/wp-content/uploads/2003/01/chapter-5.pdf

MVA Method


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.valpo.edu/student/asme/FE%20Slides/EngEconSlides.pdf

More Econ


----------



## bethy (Dec 18, 2013)

SPD (Selecting Protective Devices) - by Cooper Bussmann

This is very helpful for protective coordination


----------



## shsweet28 (Dec 24, 2013)

daw4888 said:


> http://www.jmpangseah.com/wp-content/uploads/2003/01/chapter-5.pdf
> 
> MVA Method


^ Know this, love this. This will allow you to solve quite a few problems on the test quickly.

Another resource I used on the test regarding:

*Paralleling Transformers*

http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Electrical%20Distribution/Medium%20Voltage%20Transformers/General%20Documents/7400DB0701.pdf


----------



## VMISpyder (Dec 24, 2013)

I highly recommend the PPI/UMBC live study class. I have all of the binders from the class if anyone is interested. Took the fall 2013 class and passed the Oct. 2013 exam. The class is a good summary of all topics required to pass the exam.


----------



## VMISpyder (Dec 24, 2013)

I also recommend Schaum's and Gould Shawmut books. Old, but have a ton of required info.


----------



## tec9 (Dec 25, 2013)

If the PPI/UMBC course mentioned above is the same that I partially sat through...it was, by far, the worst course that I've taken. I gave up halfway through since:

a. the slides were riddled with errors

b. the course quickly got WAY behind schedule and

c. the sessions involved the instructor reading the slides to the group, the participants performing QA/QC work on their slides (i.e., finding the errors or having to parse through poorly presented info) and the instructor stumbling through explanations or, in some cases, bizarrely justifying incorrect information.

The course also follows the Camara/PPI material, of course...which is another story entirely.

I think the tried and true Grainger, Wildi, NCEES sample, CI &amp; Spin Up, etc. resources in addition to a lot of the stuff mentioned in this thread is a much better use of time and money.


----------



## FE Exam General_Study (Dec 27, 2013)

The Kaplan review course also riddled with errors. All the instructor does is read the slides; It is a waste of money.


----------

